# I want to donate my eggs but........



## Sunshine on a cloudy day (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to donate my eggs, always have done so not a spit of the moment decision, however I'm 33 so getting close to the limits she wise, I have a son with autism, and myself I have bipolar (though that's under constant debate and may not be they can't bake their minds up!!) and fibromyalgia, plus I'm too overweight!! 

So my question is will anyone ever want my eggs?! I believe the autism if a genetic issue was from my sons dad's side as he has a brother with autism there's no history in my side, no one in my side has bipolar but me so the fact that is debatable diagnosis anyway and no family history should be ok right?! But I'm still overweight!! 

Obviously if I loose enough weight before the age deadline maybe I would be accepted but otherwise is there any use for my eggs?! Seems a shame for them to be essentially wasted


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey miss loopy,
How lovely you are thinking of donating! Altruistic donation is about the coolest thing you can do in my mind so I would say go for it. Best is to pop into a clinic and get them to start testing you. Or drop a line to an agency like New Life or Altrui.

It is really difficult to know what people look for in a donor. And what things will put them off. I think everyone has something wrong with lol so it just depends. Personally I would not be put immediately off by what you have written if you had other positive points (at the very least you are very honest & you have a child so you are proven . I would probably would research it if I was told we have a donor with xyz before accepting. Mind you I am not at all sure a clinic would mention these things. Anyway, good luck.

Cheers
B


----------

